# trailer wheel sizes



## mtydg (Sep 13, 2012)

Hello to all,

I an rebuilding a shore lander to use with a 14 foot Monarch flat bottom and have a question with regard to wheel size. It has 4.85 x 8 wheels and tires and I am considering a larger size for it. Perhaps 10" or 12". This rig will not be trailer-ed much as I live on a river system here in Wisconsin. I realize that I have to consider fender clearance. Is there any other dos' or don't s to consider? Any feed back would be appreciated.


MTYDG


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 13, 2012)

Fender clearance, weight capacity and will the trailer sit too high for the ramps you use.


----------



## bcbouy (Sep 13, 2012)

also consider speed rating. i have 5.30 tires on mine,and they're rated for 55 mph. max.


----------

